# 00 Altima Intake Manifold Gasket



## alex_canada (Nov 15, 2007)

Guys, I had an Malfunction Indicator Light with the Error Code P0304 -- #4 CYL. MISSFIRE. Dealership mechanic replaced intake manifold gasket and charged me for a 6-hour job. Does replacement of this gasket require a 6-hour work? Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Alltima97 (Nov 28, 2007)

Did it fix the problem? I'm having similar errors on mine read outs as well.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Usually does but job should be only 4 hrs . Was pcv valve replaced also?


----------



## alex_canada (Nov 15, 2007)

Alltima97 said:


> Did it fix the problem? I'm having similar errors on mine read outs as well.


Yes, I did. Check out the following thread,

Nissan Enthusiast Forums - Intake Manifold Gasket Replacement


----------



## rb4done (Apr 20, 2008)

It certainly is at least 6 hours of work. I just changed mine and it took me 2 days. It is a lot of work, but the gasket only cost about 7 bucks so it saved me a lot of money. When the dealer told me it was almost impossible to change it myself without a lift was the motivation I needed to do it. Not bad after a few tricks. You have to remove the cv axle, the housing for the oil filter, the pcv blowby tube and can also take off part of exhaust under the car. Also need to take off mass air flow sensor, and many other things off the engine, take off 8 bolts, 2 nuts, and 2 studs fron the intake manifold. The most import part is to make absoultely sure you get the remants of the old gasket completely off (take an hour to ensure it is perfectly clean or you'll be sorry.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

An experienced Nissan tech, like myself, can get the job done in atleast 4 hours...:fluffy:


----------

